# country guitar/ slide guitar



## jared-a (May 19, 2008)

hey everyone I was just wondering if anybody had any tips on country rhythm guitar and how to use a slide right, do you know what scale/scales are generally used with slide?? ive been trying to figure it out i just aint that good! any tips are appreciated!


----------



## jared-a (May 19, 2008)

no i was wondering what scales in particular, major, minor, blues and such


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

country is often in the major key. i dunno from slide (don't play it much), but typically the guys i've seen play slide in country use G or a hybrid G tuning... most of what makes country guitar picking interesting is that the players will often go "outside" the scales a lot. look for lots of semi-chord shapes being slid around, huge double stop bends and open (or "cross") string scales. this website has an incredible amount of information available, but the lessons are DENSE, so DON'T expect to breeze through them


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

You actually dont see much slide guitar in country music unless its played on a steel guitar and or dobro...I rarely see a country player play slide on an electric guitar.

As for country rhythm I usually see players pick the root note first when strumming and for lead guitar it varies...country is similar to rock riffs however instead of going up on the fretboard it leans toward the down...not a good explanation however here is what I mean...the first riff is a basic riff in A with a bend on the G string "a la" chuck berry however with country instead of going up the fretboard and bending a note they tend to go the oppisite way (down the fretboard)...see example # 2.

Example # 1

Key of A (Rock riff)

E----------5-------5--
B----------5-------5-
G-----7b^----7b^-----
D--------------
A--------------
E---------------

Example # 2

(Country Riff)

E----------5-------5--
B----------5-------5-
G-----4b^----4b^--
D-------------
A------------
E-------------

Hope that helps


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

_Good_ country players are like jazz players because they "play over" the chord progression. Rather than just grabbing a blues scale and wanking, they will pay attention to the specific chords in the progression and shift scales/melody accordingly.

TG


----------

